# Total disregard for safety...



## qi-tah

A freind of mine recently had a pretty scary experience with a kickboxing instructor in a nearby town (I live in rural Australia). She's been wanting to learn kickboxing for ages and was really excited about starting. But it only took three sessions for things to go horribly pear-shaped. The first i heard about the drama was when she showed up at my house looking seriously sore and confused... apparently she'd been told to spar on her third session with some hot shot experienced guy and the instructor was telling him to "put her on her ***". Now, sparring so soon sounds pretty wild to me, but as she went on, it became clear that the situation was so much worse than that: a) She didn't have a mouth gaurd in or a head gaurd on and he allowed her to spar, b) She had never been taught to fall properly, c) the "ring" they were sparring in was just some mats laid down over concrete and held in place by solid timber edging - no ropes, nothing to stop you falling out of the ring. You can guess what happened next - the hot shot guy swept her legs, she tripped and fell backwards heavily, arcing her back to catch her balance (as you might do as an unco newbie) and landed head/shoulders first on the mat. The scary part was, she landed only inches away from the wooden surround - if sh'd hit her head on that (or the concrete!) the odds are that she wouldn't be here at all! As it was, she was badly concussed and her neck muscles pretty bashed up too. Oh, and you want to know the worst bit??! He let her train the rest of the class and then drive 35kms home in the dark by herself! What a farking tool! Apparently since then he's shut up shop and gone underground... if i could find him i'd be reporting him to anyone who could listen!!


----------



## tellner

That's criminal. Literally criminal. It's gross, reckless negligence. Phrases like "knew or should have known" and "reckless disregard for human life" come to mind.

He may be underground, but that **** smoker desperately needs to be reported to the authorities. At the very least the landlord who owns the building he was in will have his name and possibly his banking information. 

Don't let him get away with this stuff. Next time some poor girl *will* hit her head on the concrete.


----------



## King

What possesed her to step up to the mat to spar if she's that new? Even I kept turning down sparring requests 2 months into my training because I felt I wasn't ready. 3 days.. man.

That "instructor" didn't sound much like one. Complete disregard for safety and lack of respect for people. I'm guessing he went underground because something happened that forced him to.


----------



## Lynne

He's a sick and dishonorable man.  His male students will probably catch on fast and leave.  If they are honorable men, they won't put up with that.

Most of the men I know in martial arts are honorable and respectful of women.


----------



## MA-Caver

There are those who are gluttons for punishment thus they will stay and think they're getting some good training. 

The instructor sounds of the mindset to get folks trained as fast as possible and the best way to do that is to literally get them to sink or swim. Possibly he was trained in this asinine method. 
I don't know Aussie laws but quite possibly over here she could press assault charges and breech of contract or SOMETHING. 

Purty stupid if you ask me (of the instructor I mean of course). 

Good luck to her.


----------



## Kacey

The instructor sounds like a self-inflated jackass, with his student studying hard to join those ranks.  The entire situation is unsafe.

It's not the timing of the sparring I take issue with - it's the method.  My students start sparring quite early, but they are paired with experienced students who will teach them the rules and show them things - not beat the crap out of them.


----------



## tellner

MA-Caver said:


> There are those who are gluttons for punishment thus they will stay and think they're getting some good training.
> 
> The instructor sounds of the mindset to get folks trained as fast as possible and the best way to do that is to literally get them to sink or swim.



No. If he's telling a trained, experienced fighter who is bigger and stronger than her to "knock her on her ***" he's a criminal sadist or a complete nutter.


----------



## jdinca

I'm glad he's disappeared, he obviously doesn't know his *** from a hole in the ground. Let's just hope he's not training some other unsuspecting students.


----------



## terryl965

What a complete jackass, I'm so glad she was not hurt bad and that he is gone.


----------



## Steel Tiger

qi-tah said:


> A freind of mine recently had a pretty scary experience with a kickboxing instructor in a nearby town (I live in rural Australia). She's been wanting to learn kickboxing for ages and was really excited about starting. But it only took three sessions for things to go horribly pear-shaped. The first i heard about the drama was when she showed up at my house looking seriously sore and confused... apparently she'd been told to spar on her third session with some hot shot experienced guy and the instructor was telling him to "put her on her ***". Now, sparring so soon sounds pretty wild to me, but as she went on, it became clear that the situation was so much worse than that: a) She didn't have a mouth gaurd in or a head gaurd on and he allowed her to spar, b) She had never been taught to fall properly, c) the "ring" they were sparring in was just some mats laid down over concrete and held in place by solid timber edging - no ropes, nothing to stop you falling out of the ring. You can guess what happened next - the hot shot guy swept her legs, she tripped and fell backwards heavily, arcing her back to catch her balance (as you might do as an unco newbie) and landed head/shoulders first on the mat. The scary part was, she landed only inches away from the wooden surround - if sh'd hit her head on that (or the concrete!) the odds are that she wouldn't be here at all! As it was, she was badly concussed and her neck muscles pretty bashed up too. Oh, and you want to know the worst bit??! He let her train the rest of the class and then drive 35kms home in the dark by herself! What a farking tool! Apparently since then he's shut up shop and gone underground... if i could find him i'd be reporting him to anyone who could listen!!


 
You have got to find out this wankers name so that we can keep an eye out for him.  Nobody wants tossers like this showing up in their backyard.


----------



## qi-tah

Steel Tiger said:


> You have got to find out this wankers name so that we can keep an eye out for him. Nobody wants tossers like this showing up in their backyard.


 
Yeah, yr right... i'll ask my freind again for his name. The unfortunate thing is that she seems to want to forget the whole episode now. It actually took me a while to impress on her how close she was to being killed in that situation, and once she understood that she clammed up a bit. She did tell me that she spoke to him on the phone a few days later and had a go at him, but yr right, it's the other potential students who might run across him in future that need to know what this f**kwit has been up to.

Btw, my mate is still keen to learn kickboxing (as soon as she's fully recovered) which i have to say is so brave of her with an experience like that! At least she knows what to look for now in a school/instructor - and i intend to personally check out where she'll be training next.


----------



## ArmorOfGod

Did she go back after that?


----------



## qi-tah

ArmorOfGod said:


> Did she go back after that?


 
What, back to train with this instructor? No.

Btw, after having a chat with my mate and then doing a little digging, i've found out a little more about this guy... his name is Trevor Kloprogge and apparently he trains ppl in a range of things - Western boxing, kickboxing, wrestling etc. Kind of like MMA i guess. He doesn't actualy hire a place, just trains people out of a garage on his property. But what really spun me out was finding out that he's a school Phys Ed teacher! I mean, "what the..?" 

I'm actually quite unsure about how to proceed with this info now i have it. My friend seems a little scared that i could wreck Mr. Kloprogge's day job by reporting him and then he might trace things back to her and make life uncomfortable for her in some way. You know how small country towns work... I'm toying with the idea of ringing workcover to go and investigate him, but if he's running the business out of his property then it could all be off the books and consequently their radar as well. I'm in the process of drafting a message to the Martial Arts Industry Association of Australia for some advice as well. I was also thinking about approaching him directly, letting him know that i'm aware of what happened and my concerns about that - like what is he doing to ensure that a similar situation doesn't occur again? What do you think? Any suggestions would be gratefully recieved.


----------



## qi-tah

Sorry, i just have to say it again a bit louder...

TREVOR KLOPROGGE IS AN UNSAFE MARTIAL ARTS INSTRUCTOR! 

*sigh*... i feel a little better now.


----------



## bluemtn

I'm really glad that your friend didn't get any more injured than that- she was lucky!  I'm quite certain that the guy won't find out who reported him, and I really feel that you both should.  It's unsafe practice, and extremely stupid.


----------



## JBrainard

qi-tah said:


> Btw, my mate is still keen to learn kickboxing (as soon as she's fully recovered) which i have to say is so brave of her with an experience like that! At least she knows what to look for now in a school/instructor - and i intend to personally check out where she'll be training next.


 
Wow! That kicks ***. If my first martial arts experience was anything like hers, I'd probably be scared ******** to get back into any MA.



qi-tah said:


> My friend seems a little scared that i could wreck Mr. Kloprogge's day job by reporting him and then he might trace things back to her and make life uncomfortable for her in some way.



F his day job, he's going to get someone killed some day. Can you make an anonymous report, qi-tah?


----------



## Steel Tiger

qi-tah said:


> Sorry, i just have to say it again a bit louder...
> 
> TREVOR KLOPROGGE IS AN UNSAFE MARTIAL ARTS INSTRUCTOR!
> 
> *sigh*... i feel a little better now.


 
Thanks for the name I'll be keeping an eye out for him, though it looks like he doesn't travel outside Victoria much.  With luck I will not be seeing him in Canberra, but you never know.


----------



## avm247

That was totally reckless.  I hope that your friend makes a quick and full recovery!  I'm also glad to hear that she is still enthusiastic about learning.

Undertaking any Martial Arts can be a dangerous thing...people are kicking, punching, blocking, striking, etc and if one is not careful, it is easy to get hurt.  However, in a controlled environment it can be fun and enjoyable.

I honestly believe that your friend was taken advantage of.  If she paid any money to the "instructor" then I suggest she get a refund.  She was taught nothing but how to stand there and get hit.  Three days and she's told to spar without equipment.  C'mon, anyone can see that is reckless!

The instructor is an idiot.  Others may disagree with me but I also think that the more senior student sparring is also an idiot.  If it is clear that that she doesn't have the basic skills needed to safely defend herself, then he should have backed off on his techniques, his power and his speed.  If an "instructor" told me to "put her on her ***", I would politely and respectfully refuse. If pressed into it, I for one would no longer be a student there. I for one, am glad to be a student of honorable, respectful instructors:  Grandmaster Ramiro Estalilla, Jr, Associate Grandmaster Ed Bansuelo; Mr. John O'Brien, 2nd Dan (TKD) and Mrs. Kristi O'Brien, 1st Dan (TKD)

Don't get me wrong, I am anxious to spar with someone my skill level (I get a work out) or slightly above (I'll receive some good training) or below (I get to teach) my skill level. But knocking someone on their *** to show how great you are or worse, how great the "instructor is, is belittling and unworthy of honor.  What's the point?  What's the purpose?  To what end?  Maybe I'm short sighted but I just don't get it.

I would consider reporting the school and the instructor to the authorities.  If the school is associated with any governing body, then I would also consider reporting the instructor there as well.   Last, if there is a business license, then I would also pursue a complaint there as well.


----------



## achilles95

That is sick. People new to the arts must use a degree of caution. There are many fantastic instructors out there but a fair share of complete as*holes.


----------



## streetwise

Terrible teacher, complete jackass, and his senior students are probably following in his footsteps. I hate to say this, but in boxing/kickboxing I have seem similar on many occasions. A tough guy reputation can sometimes bring in more $$$$ than quality instruction.


----------



## watermelon96

This entire post is the most ridiculous thing I have ever read! None of you even know who trev is yet your posting stupid comments about him like he's an arch enemy..

I know trev he's my current coach and has been for the past year, trevs a friendly bloke and when It comes to teaching martial arts he's one of the best there is! 
All this talk about him is crap and shouldn't be allowed..
I was coached by trev leading into my first mma fight, won the fights and took out the trophy, could not have done it without him!! 

I hope anyone reading this can understand this thread is a LIE and was only ever created to make a very good martial artist look bad.


----------



## jks9199

Well, this thread is about 5 years old.  It's possible that he's changed... or that the guy was misidentified.  I don't know...  That sort of thing is why this thread is in the section labeled Horror Stories.  Wouldn't you agree that, if the story is correct, it's some pretty scary and wrong practices in teaching?


----------



## 72ronin

watermelon96 said:


> This entire post is the most ridiculous thing I have ever read! None of you even know who trev is yet your posting stupid comments about him like he's an arch enemy..
> 
> I know trev he's my current coach and has been for the past year, trevs a friendly bloke and when It comes to teaching martial arts he's one of the best there is!
> All this talk about him is crap and shouldn't be allowed..
> I was coached by trev leading into my first mma fight, won the fights and took out the trophy, could not have done it without him!!
> 
> I hope anyone reading this can understand this thread is a LIE and was only ever created to make a very good martial artist look bad.



Not everyone who reads internet stuff instantly believes it mate.
For all we know, the original post could have been his ex wife or something haha.


----------



## WC_lun

If true, this person should not be teaching anything martial arts related.  Jack-asses like him give all of us a bad name.


----------



## coralieb

I've just cottoned on to this thread also & cannot believe what I am reading. I have had the pleasure (that's right- pleasure) of training under Trev for both BJJ & a little boxing. I was a complete beginner & found him to be a very supportive, encouraging & safe teacher. He was fantastic at showing correct technique & ensuring I was safe whilst training. I have always felt extremely comfortable training under his coaching & would have absolutely no hesitation in recommending him to anyone who cared to learn correct technique safely!!!


----------



## lukeport

I have had the pleasure of training with Trevor for the last 2.5-3 years. After being coached in MMA by him for one year and training BJJ with him for the whole period I have learnt a lot from him, and not once have I been concerned about my safety or been placed in a concerning situation. Throughout the period that Trev was coaching me he tailored training specific to my skill level and requirements. I hope to continue to have the opportunity to train BJJ with Trev over the coming years.


----------



## Tez3

I'm curious to know if you guys came on here just to dispute this thread or were you joining anyway and having a look through thread when you found this one? the thing is it's a very old thread, I and many others didn't know it existed and didn't know the name of the instructor but by raising it from the grave you've actually done your instructor more harm than good I think.


----------



## JWLuiza

Hmm. 2-3 new posters who only have 1 post specifically about this guy? I wonder what would happen if we traced IP addresses....


----------



## oftheherd1

qi-tah said:


> What, back to train with this instructor? No.
> 
> Btw, after having a chat with my mate and then doing a little digging, i've found out a little more about this guy... his name is Trevor Kloprogge and apparently he trains ppl in a range of things - Western boxing, kickboxing, wrestling etc. Kind of like MMA i guess. He doesn't actualy hire a place, just trains people out of a garage on his property. But what really spun me out was finding out that he's a school Phys Ed teacher! I mean, "what the..?"
> 
> I'm actually quite unsure about how to proceed with this info now i have it. My friend seems a little scared that i could wreck Mr. Kloprogge's day job by reporting him and then he might trace things back to her and make life uncomfortable for her in some way. You know how small country towns work... I'm toying with the idea of ringing workcover to go and investigate him, but if he's running the business out of his property then it could all be off the books and consequently their radar as well. I'm in the process of drafting a message to the Martial Arts Industry Association of Australia for some advice as well. I was also thinking about approaching him directly, letting him know that i'm aware of what happened and my concerns about that - like what is he doing to ensure that a similar situation doesn't occur again? What do you think? Any suggestions would be gratefully recieved.



Is there a Kickboxing Association in Australia?  They might take an interest and either get him straight or out of business.


----------



## Tez3

oftheherd1 said:


> Is there a Kickboxing Association in Australia? They might take an interest and either get him straight or out of business.




Or clear his name?


----------



## HeyChamp!

He used to teach me at school, I've been researching this guy as he was my sub PE teacher and he made me(a male) fight with another girl, i said to him i have more respect than that to hit a girl. He was showing us self defense skills and then in the Tony Frizza Stadium This chick hit me and he called me a loser and pushed me to the ground. I HATED HIM! this man pushed me to the ground and kicked me and my class laughed


----------



## Tez3

HeyChamp! said:


> He used to teach me at school, I've been researching this guy as he was my sub PE teacher and he made me(a male) fight with another girl, i said to him i have more respect than that to hit a girl. He was showing us self defense skills and then in the Tony Frizza Stadium This chick hit me and he called me a loser and pushed me to the ground. I HATED HIM! this man pushed me to the ground and kicked me and my class laughed




*Your profile says you are a 17 year old female not a male. *This thread was started in 2007 ( when you were 6) and the last post was 6 years ago when you were 11.


----------



## MartialArtsBashingpolice

Here at the martial arts BASHING police, we have been investigating certain individuals on account of RUTHLESS attacks on people. Intel has provided information on this males location. WE HAVE HIS HOME ON LOCKDOWN. 
Signing off
Steve 
36 year old male from brisbane


----------



## jks9199

Thread locked.

jks9199
Administrator


----------

